# What's Your Entrance Music?



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Tell us what you'd pick to be your entrance theme song and tell us why. Give us like 4 or 5 picks

Here's my picks:

1. Potential Victims - West Side Connection
Title says all, plus Cube raps about "beating into submission"

2. Big Weenie - Eminem
This would be the most amazing song to walk-in to if someone talked shit about you before a fight.

3. We gonna win - D-Block
Title speaks for itself, plus its a phat beat so it'd be a good hype builder

4. Exstacy of Gold - Metallica
Just a damn good walk in song

5. 3 Days in Darkness - Testament
Nothin beats heavy shit when a fighter walks into the ring - this is a damn heavy song


----------



## jtsblacksrt4 (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't think of any others right now, I can only think of one.

Incubus: Have you ever. 

In my mind it is one of Incubus' best songs. One of the lyrics is Have you ever tried to step into my shoes?

It gives me tingles when I hear it. It's saying to people have you ever tried to be where I am now. It's awesome.


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Metalica -Battery 

oR maybe some korn songs


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

foxman69 said:


> Metalica -Battery
> 
> oR maybe some korn songs


ooooooo....I love Battery


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Definetly has to be either Backstreets Back by the Backstreet Boys , Da Rude - Sandstorm or most likely Britney Spears not girl but not yet a woman.

ps i am a guy


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

Strangehold- Ted Nugent would be cool


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Victory- Puff Daddy feat. Notorious B.I.G. and Busta Rhymes
2. The Rockafeller Skank- Fatboy Slim
3. Honey- Moby
4. Bodies- Drowning Pool
5. Bodyrock- Moby


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rage Against the Machine (Calm like a Bomb, Freedom, or Guerrilla Radio) Man just thinking about those songs gets me pumped.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Eminence Front - The Who 

No doubt.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

Killing In The Name Of- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> Killing In The Name Of- Rage Against The Machine


damnit, stole mine...

**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!
**** you, I won't do what you tell me!

doesnt get much better than that


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Bullet In The Head and People Of The Sun are good Rage Against The Machine songs too.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn, I never thought I would see any mention of Rage in here. One of my favourite bands. 

Mine would be Get Born Again by Alice in Chains. The intro of the song would probably pump the crowd up, it's pretty heavy. Another damn good band.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Sacred Lie - Disturbed

The Game - Disturbed


But you gotta admit, Tito Ortiz has the coolest intros ever. And I hate the guy.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Necro - Your ****in Headsplit
M.O.P. - Ante Up
Sticky Fingaz 

haha id even come in to some child songs like Rock a bye baby some horro type shit


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Titos eminem song 'mosh' against shamrock was tight.


----------



## Turkish (Sep 11, 2006)

B.Y.O.B., System Of A Down.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Bestrafe Mich by Rammstein would be good (Bestrafe Mich is German for Punish Me). or I will be heard by Hatebreed or maybe some AC/DC


----------



## brainwasterjas (Oct 2, 2006)

Slipknot - People=Shit
White Zombie - Thunderkiss '65
The Distillers - Drain The Blood


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

eminem-criminal
ice [email protected]#k dying
metallica-for whom the bell tolls


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

can anyone tell me chuck liddells walk in music at ufc 52 , that song was awsome.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

"Walk" by Pantera would be another awesome walk-in song.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

TheJame said:


> "Walk" by Pantera would be another awesome walk-in song.


agreed


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

"5 Minutes Alone" by Pantera. Get it? 5 minutes alone? Get it?...nevermind


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Or how about some Wu Tang Clan, awesome group.

Tearz- Wu-Tang Clan
Protect Ya Neck- Wu-Tang Clan

Two awesome songs.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Iron Man - Black Sabbath (I guess the name's kind of a giveaway)


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

N.I.B by Sabbath too.

I could post in this thread forever, lol.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Paranoid- Black Sabbath is a cool song too but its kind of old and I would be embaressed with it while entering the octagon because it is outdated and everyone would be like "what a loser, 70s music haha".


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

Wu-Tang Clan 

Bring da ****ing Ruckus!


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

semiconductor said:


> Wu-Tang Clan
> 
> Bring da ****ing Ruckus!


F*cking right dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I picked a Wu song to walk in to, it'd have to be Guillotine!!!


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

putmeonhold said:


> F*cking right dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I picked a Wu song to walk in to, it'd have to be Guillotine!!!


Isn't Guillotine by Raekwon, I love that song from The Boondocks, such an awesome show I baught the first season.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Isn't Guillotine by Raekwon, I love that song from The Boondocks, such an awesome show I baught the first season.


Yeah MMA Freak, it's by Raekwon, it's off of "Only Built 4 Cuban Linx"


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

My music, when I fight, actually is Enter The Cage....by Adema.....and I had the idea to use it BEFORE I believe Forrest used it....or some TUF guy


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Crystal Method:
"Name of the Game"


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> My music, when I fight, actually is Enter The Cage....by Adema.....and I had the idea to use it BEFORE I believe Forrest used it....or some TUF guy


Nate "The Rock" Quarry :laugh:.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

"Hit The Lights" by Metallica


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

- "Dominate" by Frank Klepacki (starting at the 1:07 mark)
- "No Shelter" by Rage Against The Machine
- "I Came To Bring The Pain" by Lil' Flip & Ludacris
- "Loyalty" by American Head Charge
- "Pac Bell" by Hed P.E.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

brainwasterjas said:


> White Zombie - Thunderkiss '65


Yeah, that would get the crowd pumped up !


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd either choose "Won't back down"by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers or something by The Doors.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Metallica's "Better than you" would also be a sick walk-in song aswell


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Nate "The Rock" Quarry :laugh:.


now im embarassed, and am changing my music hahaha


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> Strangehold- Ted Nugent would be cool


That's not bad ... never thought of that one!


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

and "War Ensemble" by slayer


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

pretty much anything by Slayer would be pretty ace to come out to.....I'll look into some tunes to switch mine up to


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

Lets do this know -Korn

I think Tito used it before but thats not why i would use it i just like the song:thumbsup:


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

korns one of my all time favorite bands......im trying to find a good one by Disturbed to use......Prayer is always a good one.....it usually hypes me when i work out, idk how well it would fit in to my entrance though


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so glad this thread came up. 

OK, if you never heard of this band or this song let me know.

Lamb of God - Now you've got something to die for!

PERFECT!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/v/SVdqulVt15g

Watch the video, at the end their fighting.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Something not sterotypical like hard rock ... so maybe shock the hell out of everyone and play some classical. :cheeky4:


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

kyle1 said:


> Something not sterotypical like hard rock ... so maybe shock the hell out of everyone and play some classical. :cheeky4:


Classical, like Mozart? Or like classic rock like Jeff Monson did?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I've always thought no music would be cool. You just run down the aisle screaming like a maniac covered in goats blood. Now that would make a statement.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

mmm bop- Hanson

Just messin but seriously that would be hilarious, i could see mayhem miller doin that, you'd have to win though or you would look like a serious *****


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i plan to come out to 
jimi hendrix --voodoo child 

and maybe 
fabolous --breathe (the choke holds too tight the left hooks too right)
ghostface --daytona 500
raekwon --criminology
it would depend where i was..id save the hendrix for the ufc american fans..and id come out to ghost in japan..you know they love the wu over there...lol


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I've always thought no music would be cool. You just run down the aisle screaming like a maniac covered in goats blood. Now that would make a statement.


:laugh:


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

I think New Noise by refused would be pretty good. But if I would use Louisville Slugger by Easy E, especially that part in the beginning where the crazy guy is talking. Anyone know what that is from?

I also think Don't Worry, Be Happy by Bobby Mcferrin would be pretty good. It would really lighten up the mood.:thumbsup:


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

Lamb of God-Remorse for the dead, ashes of the wake, black label, omerta

pantera-cowboysfromhell

hatebreed-live for this

Rush-Tom Sawyer

BLS-suicide messiah

maybe somtin from metallica too

Don't WOrry be Happy would be pretty cool to come out too or maybe thunder struke by AC/DC i dont know so many songs that would be sick to have as entrance music.......I like Matt Hughe's choice


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

korn and disturbed suck


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Definetly has to be either Backstreets Back by the Backstreet Boys , Da Rude - Sandstorm or most likely Britney Spears not girl but not yet a woman.
> 
> ps i am a guy


umm.. WTF!


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Definetly has to be either Backstreets Back by the Backstreet Boys , Da Rude - Sandstorm or most likely Britney Spears not girl but not yet a woman.
> 
> ps i am a guy


----------



## Mean_Bean (Oct 9, 2006)

Domination - Pantera
St. Anger - Metalica

definately Pantera over Metalica tho 

Later guys,
Lawrence


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

Make up your mind

Around the lake tonight

DO YOU WANNA DIE!

The Todies


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Mean_Bean said:


> Domination - Pantera
> St. Anger - Metalica
> 
> definately Pantera over Metalica tho
> ...


Ouch . It's Vica Versa for me. "Sweet Amber" wold be a good pick


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*What's your walk in Music?*

....everybody has picked some good bands & songs...:thumbsup: 
I would use "I'm gonna knock you out" by LL Cool J...lol!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

bring the pain---method man

i could probably get him to come out with me too..he hasnt been doing much latly he could use the publicity..long live the wu


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Or how about some Wu Tang Clan, awesome group.
> 
> Tearz- Wu-Tang Clan
> Protect Ya Neck- Wu-Tang Clan
> ...


hell ya


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

limp Bizkat rollin I know there lame but i like the song


----------



## surly1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*I think it would b cool*

I Walk the Line- Johnny Cash


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

Incubus -- DRIVE

"whatever tomorrow brings i'll be there.. with open arms and open eyes yeah"


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Did anyone notice that Kenny Florian's walk in music at UFC 64 was "Ecstacy of Gold" that was one of my picks  Now that Florians used it, I would never walk out to that song. I can't stand that nerd


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Bodies - Drowning Pool
Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit
Radiant Eclipse - Avenged Sevenfold
Turn Soonest to the See - Protest the Hero
Let's Go - forget the artists....Ying Yang Twins and some other guys I think, Forrest used it for his fight against Griffin, it is a sick walk in song. Those are some of my favs, Ive got tons though.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

"Can't Feel Anything" by Pale Face & Stemm
"Who Made Who" by AC DC
"Pummeling In" by bAr SKATE
"Racer X" by Slow Roosevelt
"Fountain Of Youth" by Black Flood Diesel
"Bullet The Blue Sky" by P.O.D.
"Walk" by Avenged Sevenfold
"No Shelter" by Rage Against The Machine
"Debonaire" by Dope
"War Machine" by KISS


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

HATEBREED - LIVE FOR THIS.

the only song i have and will ever come out to.


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

50 Cent - If I Can't
50 Cent - I'm Supposed to Die Tonight
50 Cent - I'll Whip Ya Head Boy
ACDC - Highway to Hell
Billy Talent - Nothing to Lose
Beanie Sigel - Feel it in the Air
Busta Rhymes - Tear the Roof Off
D12 - Fight Music
Fuel - Won't Back Down
Frank Sinatra - Strangers in the Night (just to piss off my opponent)
Hoobastank - Out of Control
Limp Bizkit - Eat You Alive
LL Cool J - Mamma Said Knock You Out
Metallica - St. Anger
Michael Jackson - Bad
Mystikal - Bounce Back
Nickelback - Saturday Night
NWA - Chin Check
POD - Alive
Pharoahe Monche - Simon Says (Babalu wasted this...)
Sevendust - Failure
Tragically Hip - Courage
Tragically Hip - Happy Hour
Theory of a Deadman - Point to Prove
Three Days Grace - Animal I have Become
Three Days Grace - Pain
Trapt - Headstrong
Trick Daddy - Can't **** With Me
Young Jeezy - Soul Survivor

Huge list, I know, but this is more my gym tracklist than anything else. I could see myself coming out to anyone of these.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

Theme of "fistful of dollars"

Can also be heard in "Kill Bill: Vol.2" right after Bud shoots her with the rock salt.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Three Days Grace - "Animal I have Become"


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

let the bodies hit the floor:thumbsup:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

foxman69 said:


> let the bodies hit the floor:thumbsup:



Oooo good one


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like:
*Crystal Method*: Name of the Game


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

throwdown- never back down


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

no better way to get the crowd on your side than with Uptown Girl


----------



## MAFFMMA (Sep 6, 2006)

Half the man I used to be- Nirvana
Hand on the pump- Cypress Hill
We Ready- Archie Eversole


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge
Megadeth - Holy Wars
Pantera - Mouth for War
Metallica - Creeping Death
Slayer - Raining Blood
Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

If I Can't-50 cent
So Watchya Want-Beastie Boys
You Got Another Thing Coming-Judas Priest


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Motorhead: The Ace of Spades 

YouTube - Motorhead - The Ace Of Spades


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

Domination - Pantera

From the part about 4 or 5 minutes in when there is no singing and just that sick as Riff


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

*Update*

Holy shit that's a riot.

YouTube - Motorhead Ace of Spades P I S H Dolls Rock


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

stu0411 said:


> Domination - Pantera
> 
> From the part about 4 or 5 minutes in when there is no singing and just that sick as Riff


yup that is an awesome choice!


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

ratm- how i could just kill a man,pistol grip pump
3-6 mafia - one hitta quitta YouTube - Redskins D
NZ's HAKA (all blacks)
danzig-mother
house of pain- top o' the mornin to ya

royce da' 5-9-boom/buzzin
cannibus-2nd round knock out/2000 b.c.
clipse- just cuz theyre from my area
mobb deep
nas-thiefs theme
shyne
george thoroughgood-bad to the bone


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

1. Vicarious- Tool
2. Now its on- Tech N9ne
3. Voodoo Child- Jimmy Hendrix
4. Lateralus- Tool
5. Valley of the Damned- Dragonforce


those my top 5.

Theres a bunch of techno songs to, but they are on 1 hour long nonstop tracks so...i donno wtf to call em.

guys like Infected Mushroom, DJ Teisto, and MTM.


----------



## Shifty 1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Paint it Black – Rolling Stones
Fu#King Hostile – Pantera

One of the guys at my gym has been walking out to the Imperial March from Star Wars.


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd come in with some Old Skool *METAL* 

1. *"Fast as a Shark" by Accept* - fake 'em out with the beginning of that song (starts off with a german hi-de-hi-ho thing), and then launches into some brootal metal. Those in the crowd who don't shit their pants will throw up the horns.
_Fast as a shark hell cut out of the dark
Hes a killer - hell rip out your heart
On a one way track and youre not coming back
cause the killers on the attack_

2. *"The Trooper" by Iron Maiden* - Taken slightly out of context, this is a nice little message that you'd better bring your 'A' game if you want to tangle.
_You take my life but I'll take yours, too. 
You fire your musket but I'll run you through. 
So when you're waiting for the next attack
You'd better stand; there's no turning back._

3. *"You've Got Another Thing Comin'" by Judas Priest *- the song's all about seizing the moment.
_If you think I'll sit around while you chip away my brain
Listen I ain't foolin' and you'd better think again.
Out there is a fortune waitin' to be had
If you think I'll let it go you're mad
You've got another think comin'._

4. *"Crazy Nights" by Loudness* - just because Japanese heavy metal would be a nice bit of psychological warfare.


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

hmm....

SOD - march of the SOD
Hammerfall - templars of steel
Cro Mags - we gotta know
TRIAL - legacy or reflections
Leeway - rise and fall
Raised Fist - breaking me up

any of those, really


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Sep 2, 2006)

Eminem - Kill You 

Yeah, the song title kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

My choices are...

1. Sugar - System of a Down: It's a nice fast and hard rock song.

2. B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down: It has a good beat and addicting lyrics, I would probably be singing it while walking down  

3. Glass Shatters - Disturbed: It has a good sound to it and it'll be sick to walk down with a hard rock song and a mean face.

4. Splash Waterfalls - Ludacris: Good beat but I hate the lyrics because it has some bad and naughty content  

5. Black Betty - Spider Bait: The song is a classic and catchy.


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

wow and i thought no one liked nu-metal anymore


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

******* by Lamb of God, sickest song ever. Huge pump up song. It's all i listen to before a game.


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool topic ... i guess one of the next five:

-DMX - Untouchables
-DMX - We In Here
-U-Niq ft. Stickz, Bianca and Winne - Kritiek (a Dutch Song)
-Jawat! - Plakka (a Dutch Song)
-Extince ft. Skate The Great - Volgende Hoofdstuk (a Dutch Song)

Sorry for picking three songs you all might don't know but they all have really cool beats and im a Dutchman so why not use a Dutch song

[Edit:]
I was just reading in a post about entraces:
Rashad Evans 
DMX feat. Swizz Beats - "We In Here"

I didn't even knew that song was used before LOL


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

The Ghostbuster Theme Song


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Anything by Dethklok

YouTube - Metalocalypse 101b

YouTube - Dethklok theme lyrics


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

something by Lamb of God, Pantera, Metallica, or Hatebreed
maybe "One in a Million" by GnR if I was fighting Marvin Eastman, a Gracie, or Rory Singer

somebody said Black Betty I think that would be cool too


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Glass Shatters by Disturbed.


----------



## Bushpig (Sep 27, 2006)

Mudvayne -Dig/Under My Skin/Nothing to Gein
Lamb of God -Now you've got something to die for
Atreyu -The Crimson/A Letter to Someone Like You
? - Gunna Fly Now (aka Rocky Theme) why hasn't anyone else suggested this. I get the feeling i just asked ofr a flaming


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

We Killed Jah -MOSHPIT 
Burn in Hell- MOSHPIT
Break Ya Face-Unexist 
Audio Crime -Angerfist

www.myspace.com/infamousmoshpit if any one dont know Moshpit from France:thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I just heard this spankin' new track from 8Ball, it's called "Light Up The Bomb" and the f'n beat is CRAAAAAAAAAAZY! I wouldn't mind using that song one bit.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## Mr. R (Oct 28, 2006)

Go To Sleep - Eminem, DMX, and Obie Trice


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Organik said:


> The Ghostbuster Theme Song


LOL!!!


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

Something off of strapping young lads City album I think... or devin townsend band for something lighter


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine - Fistful of steel/Bulls On Parade
Audioslave - Cochise
Limp Bizkit - Breakstuff
Mike V And The Rats - Vendetta/Viewpoint


----------



## Flatliners01 (Nov 19, 2006)

Easy one:

1. Hit a mutha****a - Three 6 Mafia
2. Forgiven - Disturbed One of the Lyrics goes "Who will remember your name"
3. Under Pressure - 2 Pac
4. Time for some action - RedMan (Silva came out to that during the Franklin fight)
5. One Blood - The Game
6. UFC Theme song

I'm sure Dana would bust a blood vessel with my selection unless they were the edited versions


----------



## The Professor (Nov 19, 2006)

This Fire Burns by Killswitch Engage
Get Down With The Sickness by Disturbed
Jesus Walks With Me by Kayne West
Fury Of The Storm by Shadows Fall
The Fight Song by Marilyn Manson

i like the UFC theme as well.

EDIT : 
Go To Sleep by Eminem, DMX & Obie


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Massive Attack - Angel
Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

"Down With the Sickness" Disturbed


----------



## El_Padre (Oct 31, 2006)

Metallica - Seek & Destroy :thumbsup:

or 

Slayer : Reign in Blood


----------



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

Stranglehold -Ted Nugent
Not ready to Die- Demon Hunter
"we are the ones who still remain when all is laid to waste"
Misery- Winterkiss
Beauty through the eyes of a predator- Demon Hunter
The breakdown from Master of Puppets -Metallica
Battle Ready -Otep
Get Inside- Stonesour
Pulse of the maggots - Slipknot
Unforgiven- Metallica
If these scars could speak- ZAO
Do you call my name? -RA
Bullet with a name on it- Nonpoint
Stillborn -Spineshank
I could go on....~Nathan


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Britney Spears - Im not a girl, but not yet a woman


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Britney Spears - Im not a girl, but not yet a woman


:laugh:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone
Pantera - Great Southern Trend Kill
Pantera - Livin' Through Me (Hells' Wrath)
Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff
Carl Orff - O' Fortuna Carmina Burana


Hehe someone said The Imperial March, now that is cool, esspecially if its the Metallica version. and Yes O' Fortuna is an Opera song hehe


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Iron Man - Ozzy Ozbourne
I Stand Alone - Godsmack
Hit a Motha****er - Three 6 Mafia
Spacegrass - Clutch
Undertaker's Theme Song(WWE)
Tazz's Theme Song(WWE)*


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

club foot -kasabian


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

game higher


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Queen-Gimme the Prize


----------



## The Ronin (Nov 25, 2006)

What are some of the song titles gsp has walked in to


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Gotta be *Smack My B*tch Up* by *The Chemical Brothers (DOH! By The Prodigy even!!!)*! Awesome song!!


Derek


----------



## tr3nt3r (Sep 18, 2006)

Andrew WK


----------



## Nalarm (Nov 8, 2006)

probably something from the new Jew-Unit


----------



## Smooth (Oct 17, 2006)

The a la menthe.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

I came out to biggie smalls--victory one time in a boxing bout.

best entrance song ever.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

d3rkk said:


> Gotta be *Smack My B*tch Up* by *The Cemical brothers*! Awesome song!!
> 
> Derek



WYI, that song is by Prodigy  
It's a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Valley Of Chrome is an awesome song by Cypress Hill


----------



## Fuhgawz (Dec 1, 2006)

30/30-150 by Stone Sour

kicks ass


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Sigur Ros - Untitled #1
Explosions in the Sky - Have you passed through this night
Brian Borcherdt - Signals

or

Subtle - I Heart L.A.


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

Wu-Tang Clan

Bring the ****ing Ruckus


----------



## Arctic Cat F7 (Aug 28, 2006)

AC / DC - Big Gun


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

Slayer - "Dead Skin Mask"
Metallica - "Seek And Destroy"
Judas Priest - "Breakin' The Law"
AC/DC - "TNT"
Deep Purple - "Smoke On The Water"
Chumbawamba - "Tubthumping" (that is their most famous song, the one that goes, "I get knocked down, but I get up again, you ain't never gonna keep me down...")


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"Wu-Tang Clan

Bring the ****ing Ruckus"


yeah that would be a good one too


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Tool- 46 & 2 (even just the opening riff)
or 

if i'm in a cheesy mood...

Survivor- Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Bushpig (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure unless your the champion of your weight division everyone will ****ing hate you if you play eye of the tiger. Great song, but unless your liddell/gsp you aint gunna get away with shit like that mate.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Bushpig said:


> I'm pretty sure unless your the champion of your weight division everyone will ****ing hate you if you play eye of the tiger. Great song, but unless your liddell/gsp you aint gunna get away with shit like that mate.


..are you sirius? Well I wasn't, about "Eye of the Tiger". I think it's a pretty funny song to walk out to. Don't be uptight take threads like these TOO siriously...have some fun. And BTW, this is a message board not the Octagon!


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

"Let's Get Butt Naked And Fcuk" By ICE-T












Just kidding! It would be funny though! Probably mess with your opponents head a little


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

You all picked the good ones.. I guess I would have to say Hit me with your best shot


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

irishgal said:


> You all picked the good ones.. I guess I would have to say Hit me with your best shot



That one also has homoerotic overtones :laugh:


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> That one also has homoerotic overtones :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing. Perhaps Tito's new song that he can dedicate to Jenna. Since she's been hit in the face with everyones best shot.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Pat Benetar - "Hit Me With Your Best Shot" should be Tito's new music. Or else, Jenna's anthem.

:thumbsup:


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> That one also has homoerotic overtones :laugh:


Well, homoerotic guess it means what it says.There is a Gal at the end of my name for a reason. Been there done it have to say I pefer men...lol


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Oops, sorry...I didn't realize you had a vagina.


So, doing anything this weekend? 


*pitches tent*


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

yep I am your girlfriend asked me to go out with her!!!! LOL


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, so were talking threesome...

excellent :cheeky4:


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Wow, so were talking threesome...
> 
> excellent :cheeky4:


the song itsy bitsy comes to mind.. lol


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

irishgal said:


> the song itsy bitsy comes to mind.. lol



Do you often encounter men who aren't _big_ enough to please you?

Have you ever considered the possibilty that maybe there's nothing wrong them and that you just have a gigantic *****


----------



## irishgal (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope can't say that it is that eyes can tell but I am guessing joking around with you I have touched a "small spot"


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

PrideFC > UFC 

Themesong wise. 

PS. No I'm not trying to start a Pride > UFC debate.


----------



## bigbadcookindad (Oct 9, 2007)

Rage Agaisnt The Machine " Revolver" 
" He's a prize fighter...keep on swingin..and now he's the champion!"


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

First off, HOLY NECROPOSTING BATMAN! But I didn't want to make a whole new thread with this one here 

Mine would be:
Refused - Rather Be Dead/New Noise (clay guida's intro song  Was using it before him though haha)
The chanting at the begining of Rather Be Dead is so calming yet such a rush, its a room full of people chanting "Viva la revolucion" and then it just gets really f-ing heavy. New Noise is just all round badassness

Killwhitneydead - Revenge (my part time lover)[cant find a stream :\]
Amazingly pumping song, just gets me in the mood for a fight. Its only about a minute long and basically repeats the same line over again, it goes "How quickly blood runs from you" and after the 3rd or 4th time theres a movie clip that just whispers "Like it was truely afraid", gives me chills and gets my adrenaline pumping every time.

Lil' Scrappy & Trillville ft. Lil Jon and BME - Head Bussa
"We some head bussas! We some head bussas! We gon' Knock a hata out we some head bussas!" Easily one of the best fight songs I've ever heard, my trainer uses it and it kind of runs in the lines of our team. We all use it.

Jedi Mind Tricks - Heavy Metal Kings
Amazing amazing rap song, awesome orchestral music in the begining and it keeps getting better. Also another one to listen to if you get the chance (Mac Danzig uses War Ensamble as his intro music, another of their songs its here

T.I. - Ride Wit Me/Bankhead/Bring 'Em Out
there's a lot of things from T.I. I've thought about using, I listen to it all the time when I train and it all gets me pumped

Evergreen Terrace - No Donnie, These Men are Nihilist
Listen to teh song and you'll see why. Its a metalcore song, breakdown goes 
"When you're gone no one will miss you
and when you're dead
no one will cry!!"
Pretty ******* epic.

There are quite a few more, but thats a huge post already lol


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

maybe a little bit like this Gono's Entrance

I will use the original Run to You music..hahaha..


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Eminem - Mushrooms

That song is hilarious, I would have the whole arena cracking up.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

A theme from saw

Charlie Clouser - Hello Zepp

I heard the theme before I saw the movie, so I dont relate it to the movie. Every time i hear this thing, man, I want to fight someone so badly.

Here's a little Assasin's Creed video with the song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HlTXdjnEeE

I also believe a Wandy HL was made with this song. It's just so awesome


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> PrideFC > UFC
> 
> Themesong wise.
> 
> PS. No I'm not trying to start a Pride > UFC debate.


lol way to bring back an OLD topic
.. but as I said a year and a half ago, valley of chrome is still a sick song :thumb02: Though "calm like a bomb" by rage against the machine would be sweet to come out to.


----------



## dana_white (Mar 6, 2008)

Pride Victory Theme :thumb02:

L's Theme A (deathnote) :thumb02:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Final Countodown-Europe

BECAUSE ITS THE ONLY SONG THAT MATTERS!


----------

